# New Zealand’s Bay of Plenty seeking overseas skilled workers



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand’s Bay of Plenty is heavily promoting new business development and skilled migrants are being encouraged to contribute their skills, optimism and positivity on the path to economic growth. To the west of the Bay of Plenty, a wide stretch of 259 km of open coastline, lies the city of Tauranga. Ranked fifth largest [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand’s Bay of Plenty seeking overseas skilled workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Please , give links of those supposedly desperate employers or is it just HR recruiters sifting through CVs to cherry pick for them?


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

megan130 said:


> Please , give links of those supposedly desperate employers or is it just HR recruiters sifting through CVs to cherry pick for them?


Hi 

I am based in the BOP, and know through my business that there are jobs out there, albeit specialist. If you are in the possession of a visa already, it does make things a lot easier. I know from a conversation I had yesterday with someone at Priority1 business and they said that they try to match people up with jobs. Try seeing what job are available on their site, or contacting them directly.

Good luck


----------



## chantabbai (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks for information


----------

